# Cellphone



## Propaganda Man (Dec 13, 2005)

*Theme:* Cellphone
*Platelet:* 15
*Side notes:*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 10, 2006)

No I am not sure. Could you please speak louder. I like it. It's cool!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 10, 2006)

What company of phone is it???   :mez:


----------



## bendilin (Jan 10, 2006)

can yuo haer me now.


----------



## sampitt94 (Jan 16, 2006)

That's pretty cool...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 16, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> What company of phone is it???   :mez:


 The first company to make a manopaly(SP)

The Bell Company which is a phone company...

there is a pun here somewhere....


----------



## Scoobybrendandoo (Mar 6, 2006)

Minority said:
			
		

> *Theme:* Cellphone
> *Platelet:* 15
> *Side notes:*


 nice job


----------



## waketeen_91 (Mar 12, 2006)

Not nice job! You just plugged it into that pattern maker! You can tell by the AC WW logo with KK! Cheater!


----------



## henhouse (Mar 12, 2006)

Dude that's awesome!


----------



## Gabby (Sep 15, 2006)

bravo


----------



## WishyTheStar (Oct 23, 2006)

waketeen_91 said:
			
		

> Not nice job! You just plugged it into that pattern maker! You can tell by the AC WW logo with KK! Cheater!


 I'm sure you could find a nice, constructive way to vent your anger.  If Minoranza has cheated, which I'm not say they have, that's their choice and it's not your postition to flame them for that choice.


----------



## WishyTheStar (Oct 24, 2006)

Forget to add that I personally think it's very good, keep it up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 8, 2006)

What about Razrs?


----------

